# Mudslinging / Whining [Merged]



## coloradoemt (Feb 26, 2005)

Thankfully the powers that be keep this to a minimum. I have left other sites where it was allowed. I cannot understand why one adult would want to treat another in such a manner. I have read a couple of threads where certain individuals have gotten out of hand. I hope that from now on folks will treat each other on this site better than they do the patients in the back of their rigs. Personally, I will bail from this forum if insults and personal bashing gets out of hand... I hate reading such content. First because I really like this forum, and second because it is uncalled for.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree.  The moderators are very on top of things here though, and will keep it to a minimum if it starts to get out of hand.


----------



## Summit (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't support much moderation and some disagreement is natural but ths community is far too small for there to be any excuse. Civilty should be the norm among us. There is enough unpleasantness in what we do already. Nobody should be like that around here.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Feb 26 2005, 10:50 AM
> * I don't support much moderation and some disagreement is natural but ths community is far too small for there to be any excuse. Civilty should be the norm among us. There is enough unpleasantness in what we do already. Nobody should be like that around here. *


 I should have said what you did as well...


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 26, 2005)

Likewise!






*sniff* Can't we all just get along???


----------



## MMiz (Feb 26, 2005)

I think the other "mods" can add their own thoughts, but I'll post how I feel on the subject.

I sincerely feel that we're all adults and professionals, and that we should act like it.  Don't get me wrong, I'm in college and understand the funny / out there posts, I think they're great.  It just comes down to how we deal with others, and I think for the most part things have been okay.

We don't like to moderate, and quite honestly we don't do it that often.  But where there are hurtful comments that are aimed at individuals or the community, I dont believe it's in the best interest of the community to go in that direction.

We always warn members in these incidents, and sometimes edit or delete posts, but this is rare.

I've always looked up to so many of you on this forum, and I think you understand how much I really do value everyone's input.  It's hard for me on a personal level to see the rare childish squabble, its just that I really do have so much respect for everyone on this forum.

If you ever have any issues you can email "moderators(at)emtlife(dot)com" and we'll all get the email.  We really do care, and we really look forward to having a great community for many years to come.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 26, 2005)

gone


----------



## MMiz (Feb 26, 2005)

shorthairedpunk,

I could never disagree more with a personal theory.

In two months I'll be a high school teacher, and I have over six years of college under my belt.  During that time I've studied psychology, sociology, and worked extensively in my Teacher Education courses on building communities.  Additionally, online community building is a topic of fascination to me, and over the years I've read several popular books.

Offensive, harassing, and/or abusive language will not be tolerated on this forum, in my ambulance, or in any classroom I teach.  One doesn't encourage discourse by offending others, and it wont be allowed on this forum.

There are many great EMS forums out there, and it may be best if you re-evaluated your decision on where to participate.  This forum is, above all else, is a community.  There are many others forums where you can get by with being disrespectful, but this isn't one of them.

This isn't about being thick skinned, an adult, or mature, this is about treaing others with respect.  I treat my friends, patients, students, and everyone else with the same respect I expect from them, and the results are amazingly positive.

The choice is ultimately yours, but why not treat others the same way you would like to be treated?  If you don't mind being disrespected, than that's a personal issue, but the forum will not be degraded because of it.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 26, 2005)

gone


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 26 2005, 02:38 PM
> * Likewise!
> 
> 
> ...


 couldn't agree more (on both points


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

shorthairedpunk stated:


> *The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. Little people always pick up on this and continue it. Its beautiful, like lighting a fuse on a firework.*



OH REALLY!!??   The trick to facilitate deep thought is to present ideas or opinions in such an intelligent, thoughtful manner that anyone who has a comment can do so without feeling like they are going to be looked down on for their own personal thoughts. That is how you achieve a productive conversation.


MMiz stated:


> *Offensive, harassing, and/or abusive language will not be tolerated on this forum, in my ambulance, or in any classroom I teach. One doesn't encourage discourse by offending others, and it wont be allowed on this forum.
> 
> There are many great EMS forums out there, and it may be best if you re-evaluated your decision on where to participate. This forum is, above all else, is a community. There are many others forums where you can get by with being disrespectful, but this isn't one of them.*



Now this makes sense!!! I do not have as much college as you but I have taken 3 Psychology classes. Your first quoted paragraph is very well stated and I agree with it 100%!!!

I like this forum... a lot!!   It is a great place to come home to and unwind after a shift, see how all of you are doing, and whats going on in different parts of our country. I did not start this thread to "whine" as previously mentioned. The whole purpose of this is that I have read, as some of you may have, some post which seem to be getting out of hand. I don't want this either. I know I dont have to read everything on this forum, our community, but I like the idea that I can.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 27, 2005)

QUOTE  
The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. Little people always pick up on this and continue it. Its beautiful, like lighting a fuse on a firework. 



OH REALLY!!??  The trick to facilitate deep thought is to present ideas or opinions in such an intelligent, thoughtful manner that anyone who has a comment can do so without feeling like they are going to be looked down on for their own personal thoughts. That is how you achieve a productive conversation



__________________________________________________

I wasn't going to get into this one, but this statement got me, and I can't help myself
For Example...

1. Colorado...How do you feel about lemon pudding?

2. Colorado...People who eat lemon pudding suck sweaty donkey ba11$.

Now I would get a nice thoughtful response out of number 1 whereas number 2 would get me a rash, defensive response... I'd rather have #1.

Psych 101 AND Common Sense


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 27 2005, 09:34 AM
> * QUOTE
> The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. Little people always pick up on this and continue it. Its beautiful, like lighting a fuse on a firework.
> 
> ...


 Oh thank God you brought this to my attention!! Now I can effectively switch to a flavor like strawberry or something. Assuming that that decision doesn't graduate me to elephants or maybe... whales.  :lol: 

Point taken though!!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL I'm telling ya...PISTACHIO!!!!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 27, 2005)

> *The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. Little people always pick up on this and continue it. Its beautiful, like lighting a fuse on a firework.*



Part of my job is as a facilitator (both between my clients, between my staff, and when I train our new hires).  Everything I've been taught (by a huge international company that has put YEARS into studying the best facilitation and training methods) is opposite of what you've said here.  There are plenty of ways to spark discussion, as you can see in many places on this board, without being offensive.  It's not a matter of crying, it's a matter of being able to share differing opinions without one poster making others feel as if they shouldn't lest they risk rude, mean-spirited reactions from a certain poster when people don't agree with said poster.

PS - Matt, you are wise beyond your years.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 27 2005, 10:49 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 27 2005, 10:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Feb 27 2005, 09:34 AM
> * QUOTE
> The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. Little people always pick up on this and continue it. Its beautiful, like lighting a fuse on a firework.
> 
> ...


Oh thank God you brought this to my attention!! Now I can effectively switch to a flavor like strawberry or something. Assuming that that decision doesn't graduate me to elephants or maybe... whales.  :lol: 

Point taken though!!   [/b][/quote]
  Now I'm hungry for strawberry Jello...


----------



## Luno (Feb 27, 2005)

> *The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. Little people always pick up on this and continue it. Its beautiful, like lighting a fuse on a firework.*



While I disagree with the ability of your statement to reach it's intended goal, (facilitate deep thought) I do like the way that you think.  I believe that human beings tend to be antagonistic by nature, and when conflict does not exist, will create it, it's a downfall of humanity.  However, in my opinion to truely facilitate deep thought, and meaningful discussion, a mutual respect must be recognized.  Anyone can throw an inflammatory word, and watch people get offended and attempt to "counter attack," but why would you want to have that sort of discussion anyway?  People who feel threatened are of no use to a meaningful, or productive discussion, feeling threatened, may very well come from an inability to express their feelings, and having no recall of the facts that made them feel that way, so there is nothing to be learned.  I believe that to properly discuss any subject, there needs to be some groundrules that are mutually agreed upon. 

1. I respect you as an equal, and as an equal your opinion holds as much weight as mine
2. I respect your right to have an opinion 
3. As an equal your opinion should be as respected by me as much as I respect my own opinion

I think that this is the only productive way to transfer information between colleagues and equals, and why would you want information from someone you look down on?  You say little people, I say misinformed, undereducated, ignorant, etc... There is no real difference, if you can't learn from them, allow them their space, and don't create tension where there wasn't.  Not to say I don't enjoy a good arguement from time to time, it's a mental comparison to a fist fight (which can be fun too) but realize exactly what it is, and that it may be a chance for your to test your own power, and introspect, but it's not deep by any stretch of the imagination.  But this is just my opinion.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 26 2005, 07:36 PM
> * The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making an offensive statement. *


 I would agree with this statement if you said, 

"The trick to facilitate deep thought is to plant the seed by making a PROVOCATIVE statement."

This can be done without being rude, offensive, or uncivil.  After all, common courtesy dictates that you respect the other person's rights and feelings as much as you want them to respect yours.

In our recent discussion about HIPAA, I disagreed with you on almost every post you made yet we were able to have a very informative and provocative discussion without being rude to each other.  I respect and appreciate that, and I'm sure that the other members here do as well.

Also, I realize that several of us may have proved the second half of your statement about picking up on a topic and continuing it, but that is what a provocative statement does.  It becomes a topic in and of itself, and often times generates more discussion than the original statement.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 28, 2005)

gone


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 28 2005, 01:20 AM
> * provacative/offensive same thing, just depends which side of the fence yer standin on what you call it *


 I disagree, they are two very different things.

Main Entry: pro·voc·a·tive 
Function: adjective
: serving or tending to provoke , excite, or stimulate

Main Entry: pro·voke 
Function: transitive verb
1 a archaic : to arouse to a feeling or action b : to incite to anger
2 a : to call forth (as a feeling or action) : EVOKE <provoke laughter> b : to stir up purposely <provoke a fight> c : to provide the needed stimulus for <will provoke a lot of discussion>
synonyms PROVOKE, EXCITE, STIMULATE, PIQUE, QUICKEN mean to arouse as if by pricking. PROVOKE directs attention to the response called forth <my stories usually provoke laughter>. EXCITE implies a stirring up or moving profoundly <news that excited anger and frustration>. STIMULATE suggests a rousing out of lethargy, quiescence, or indifference <stimulating conversation>. PIQUE suggests stimulating by mild irritation or challenge <that remark piqued my interest>. QUICKEN implies beneficially stimulating and making active or lively <the high salary quickened her desire to have the job>. synonym see in addition IRRITATE   

VS

Main Entry: 1of·fen·sive  
Function: adjective
1 a : making attack : AGGRESSIVE b : of, relating to, or designed for attack <offensive weapons> c : of or relating to an attempt to score in a game or contest; also : of or relating to a team in possession of the ball or puck
2 : giving painful or unpleasant sensations : NAUSEOUS, OBNOXIOUS <offensive odor of garbage>
3 : causing displeasure or resentment
- of·fen·sive·ly adverb
- of·fen·sive·ness noun   

These definitions were kindly brought to us by Miriam Webster

I don't see offend as a synonym for provoke, or vice versa.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 28, 2005)

gone


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 28 2005, 11:20 AM
> * Entry Word: offend
> Function: verb
> Text: 1
> ...


 Hmmm, semantics - note your example: *related word* provoke - not _synonym_.  Synonyms are interchangeable, related words are not.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 28, 2005)

gone


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 28 2005, 02:39 PM
> * i never used the word synonym, i used same difference, learn to read *


 There you go, insulting people...  You can disagree without saying things like "learn to read".  Synonym and same difference mean the same thing....  For someone who claims to like debate your reactions to discussion are rather defensive.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 28, 2005)

gone


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 28 2005, 03:52 PM
> * there you go insulting me. Is it nap time yet? do we get cookies? *


 Not insulting, just pointing out the obvious, and thanks for proving my point.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2005)

All right, both of you need to back off a little.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 1, 2005)

Wheres the love and lemon pudding?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Feb 28 2005, 11:16 PM
> * Wheres the love and lemon pudding? *


Pudding


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Mar 1 2005, 12:16 AM
> * Wheres the love and lemon pudding? *




I love lemon pudding!!!  B) Whats with all of the "gone" posts??


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 1, 2005)

just someone realizing that they were out of line... it's a good thing!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 1, 2005)

OK, I don't think there's much more constructive to be said on this topic, so this thread is now closed.


----------

